# Pull on the ratchet release



## be.persistent

Are "jalar and/or halar" the same?  Do they both mean "to pull, haul, or tow"?  Can someone please explain the difference if any?  

Here is a sample sentence:  Pull on the ratchet release and raise the handle as far up as you can.  Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Lebasi

They are the same, and both spelling are acceptable, although I personally prefer HALAR. It's a geographical variation.


----------



## scotu

*jalar* - v. to haul; lug; pull, to flirt with; woo, to heave, to get drunk, to get out; flee

*halar* - v. to haul; pull; tow, to pull ahead


----------



## be.persistent

Gracias Lebasi,  también a mí me gusta más usar "halar".


----------



## Henrik Larsson

I never heard of HALAR. And I think that the most common meaning of JALAR is to gobble.


----------



## scotu

Henrik Larsson said:


> I never heard of HALAR. And I think that the most common meaning of JALAR is to gobble.


 
That's a new one! In Mexico we have an expression: 
"No me jales" = "Don't jerk me around" (don't pull my pud)
Also on doors "JALE" = PULL


----------



## lforestier

Jale is the Mexican way of saying hale, which was originally a nautical term for pulling.
I would use halar if I needed to get across to most of Latin America and jalar if it was directed to Mexicans only.


----------



## rcgy

Actually, in Peru we say *jalar* as well. I tend to associate _*halar*_ with my Colombian and Central American friends, as I think even the Rioplatense dialects pronounce it with a clearly distinguishable [x] or .

Curious anecdote told by a Peruvian friend of mine who spent some time in Mexico:

In Peru the colloquial term for when a friend takes you somewhere for free in their car (*they give you a ride* in the colloquial gender-neutral singular), is *te jala* or *te da una jalada*—meaning clearly that (again in the colloquial gender-neutral singular) *they haul you* or *they give you a haul*. However, as scotu correctly mentioned, in Mexico it means something like *they pull your ***** or *they give you a pull on your *****. Needless to say the first couple of times this guy tried to get a ride from an acquaintance in Mexico City, he was met by a perplexed stare from his Mexican acquaintance!

I personally say *jalar* in may day to day life here in Peru and with fellow South Americans—except for my Colombian friends, with whom I say *halar* just because it pleases them 

And if I'm ever not sure, or I'm writing an academic paper, I will use *tirar de*.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

De acuerdo, en Perú usamos *jalar*. Sé que ambas son correctas, pero aquí no escucharás ni leerás *halar* (sentiríamos que le falta algo a la palabra...  )

Atentamente,


----------



## EmilyD

En Nicaragua se usa _jalando_ para referir a una pareja! 

Nomi


----------



## catrina

Hola,
la primera vez que me topé con halar fué en Panamá, en un letrero en la puerta que decía "hale", pero en Español la h es muda o sea que se lee "alar" no jalar, bueno para una mexicana (jajaja, fué chistosísismo "ale la puerta????).  Como ya te comentaron se usa en Colombia también y ahí ya tomaba yo el cuidado de decir "halar"; en fin, yo usaría "jalar"


----------



## rcgy

Note: It's interesting how sexual or otherwise ambiguous connotations have risen out of the concept of "pulling" in Nicaragua and Mexico. Here in Peru the verb is devoid of anything but the concept of causing something to move by exerting force in the direction that brings the object closer to the agent, with or without a specific destination—unless one adds words to the sentence that place the action in a sexual context, and even then it's usually more descriptive than suggestive.

I wonder if R-rated connotations are a common feature north of Panama (?)

Interesting little word...


----------



## rcgy

catrina said:


> Hola,
> la primera vez que me topé con halar fué en Panamá, en un letrero en la puerta que decía "hale", pero en Español la h es muda o sea que se lee "alar" no jalar, bueno para una mexicana (jajaja, fué chistosísismo "ale la puerta????). Como ya te comentaron se usa en Colombia también y ahí ya tomaba yo el cuidado de decir "halar"; en fin, yo usaría "jalar"


 
My reaction would have been exactly the same 

Now I know that Panama is like Colombia—my experience had been that Bogota was the only Latin American city where I could say for sure people said *halar* without trying to be pretentious or "sound educated," as some do here in Lima when they go out of their way to pronounce the verb without the [x] or .


----------



## Janis Joplin

EmilyD said:


> En Nicaragua se usa _jalando_ para referir a una pareja!
> 
> Nomi


 
En Mé*x*ico "jalar" significa también "trabajar" y... "jalársela"... bueno...no creo que haga falta ser más explícita, jejé!


----------



## Marcela

En Uruguay, y me animaría a decir que en Argentina, nadie dice ni jalar ni halar, usamos "tirar de...", y en las puertas: TIRE.


----------



## rcgy

Marcela said:


> En Uruguay, y me animaría a decir que en Argentina, nadie dice ni jalar ni halar, usamos "tirar de...", y en las puertas: TIRE.


 
You may be right!

Retiro lo dicho. Me olvidé que los amigos argentinos/uruguayos/paraguayos en los que basaba mis observaciones estaban bastante peruanizados para cuando comencé a analizar su español—en Estados Unidos yo vivía en una ciudad practicamente invadida por peruanos (Paterson, NJ), en un edificio para cuatro familias donde dos eran peruanas, una argentina y una argentina/uruguaya. Ellos probablemente aprendieroan a decir *jalar* de la misma manera como yo aprendí a decir *halar* para complacer a mis amigos colombianos 

Entonces en rioplatense es *tirar de*... el mapa va creciendo; es bastante interesante ver cómo se va dibujando un mapa dialéctico a medida que vamos agregando testimonios.


----------



## rcgy

Janis Joplin said:


> En Mé*x*ico "jalar" significa también "trabajar" y... "jalársela"... bueno...no creo que haga falta ser más explícita, jejé!


 
Curiosamente, en Lima la palabra menos apta para menores de las tres es *tirar (de)*. Por más educado y maduro que un Limeño adulto trate de ser, me atrevería a decir que al ver el imperativo *tire aquí* escrito en el asa de la puerta de un armario o baño público... no podría evitar sonreír 

Ahora, en un contexto apto para menores, igualmente en Lima el verbo *tirar* ya tiene el significado de *to throw*, así que debe ser común que un limeñito o limeñita que no sepa que *tirar (de)* quiere decir *jalar* le pregunte a su mamá por qué el letrero dice _*throw here*_—como un tío mío, que en paz descanse, que vivió muchos años en Francia; al visitar Estados Unidos por primera vez, no entendía por qué todas las tiendas de ropa o artefactos anunciaban estar sucias por todas partes, jajaja... ¡porque por donde iba veía *sale* escrito en letras enormes! (_*Sale*_ en francés quiere decir *sucio* o *sucia*, mientras que en inglés quiere decir *venta* u *oferta*, dependiendo del contexto.)


----------



## chickpea

That's funny!


----------



## lforestier

Only in Puerto Rico, *tirarte a alguien* is slang for *having sex with somebody*. But you can use *tire *as *throw (lanzar)*, which is the opposite of *hale*, *pull*.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Desde niña siempre había visto en las puertas "jale" y "empuje" pero últimamente he estado viajando  por el estado de Coahuila y me encontré conque en lugar de "jale" en algunos lados usan *"estire".*


----------



## laydiC

lforestier said:


> Jale is the Mexican way of saying hale, which was originally a nautical term for pulling.
> I would use halar if I needed to get across to most of Latin America and jalar if it was directed to Mexicans only.


 
En Puerto Rico es común también decir Jalar Foriester. Yo siempre pensé que era una manera 'boricua' de decir halar, pero aparentemente esta aceptado por el DRAE y es bastante común en muchos (por no decir todos...) países latinoamericanos. 

incluyo link de Rae.es 

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=jalar


----------



## lforestier

laydiC said:


> En Puerto Rico es común también decir Jalar Foriester. Yo siempre pensé que era una manera 'boricua' de decir halar, pero aparentemente esta aceptado por el DRAE y es bastante común en muchos (por no decir todos...) países latinoamericanos.
> 
> incluyo link de Rae.es
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=jalar


Es común escuchar algunos en Puerto Rico (según D. Lincoln Canfield un 30% de la población) pronunciar la H como J. Pero siempre se escribe Halar y Hale. He viajado por muchos países en este hemisferio y la mayoría usan halar. El diccionario Larousse acepta Jalar como una variante regional de Halar.


----------



## Milton Sand

Acá escribimos siempre *halar*, pero en el momento de hablar, *jalamos*, es decir, aspiramos la J.
Chao.


----------



## Pablo de los EU

catrina said:


> Hola,
> la primera vez que me topé con halar fué en Panamá, en un letrero en la puerta que decía "hale", pero en Español la h es muda o sea que se lee "alar" no jalar, bueno para una mexicana (jajaja, fué chistosísismo "ale la puerta????). Como ya te comentaron se usa en Colombia también y ahí ya tomaba yo el cuidado de decir "halar"; en fin, yo usaría "jalar"


 
Sí, cuando lo vi pensé lo mismo. Pues, lo vi un libro de mi hijo que fue traducido al español. Así que, nada más pensé que fue traducido mal del ingles. A mendo los gringos se confunden con la ¨h¨ y la ¨j¨.


----------



## Curious Georgie

I have a question but I'm not sure if I'm in the correct forum.  Excuse me if I'm totally off topic.  I wanted to know what "con jale" means.  I've read this in another context, as well: "...nadando la jale."  Can anyone help me with this?  If it's significant, I heard this from Peruvians.  Thanks!!


----------



## rcgy

In Lima "tener jale" means "to be attractive to or successful with the opposite sex".

I'm not sure where the swimming part comes in, but I can assure you that, in Lima, in 99 out of 100 informal contexts where young people are involved, "jale" is the equivalent of Austin Powers's "mojo"


----------



## rcgy

I was reading something interesting the other day, about Andalusian Spanish. The article said that one of the trademark features of Andalusian Spanish is that it pronounces grammatical "h" where other dialects of Spanish don't. Therefore, the word "juerga" is derived from the Andalusian pronunciation of the word "huelga" (where, in addition to the audible "h", the "l" is pronounced as an "r"). 

It's very possible that "jalar" is the Andalusian pronunciation of "halar", brought to the Americas by Andalusian sailors and colonists.


----------



## lforestier

Puerto Rican Spanish has a very strong Andalusian influence since the days the ships between Puerto Rico and Spain, still known in P.R. as "la Madre Patria", sailed from the ports of Sevilla.


----------



## Alief

Spanish words are spoken differently, depending where one is from.lforestier says that Halar is used in Latin America, while on the contrary, Rcgy says that Jalar is used in Peru and most countries around him, instead of Halar.In anoter example of interchanging words, I understand that the word, "Wa-Wa" is used in Puerto Rico, instead of the correct word , "Autobus." In Spain, people would look at me very funny if I were to ask, "What time will the "Wa-Wa " be coming, I'm running late.?" With due respect--ALief


----------



## lforestier

Alief, tienes mucha razon. Las mismas palabras tienen distintos significados y pronunciación dependiendo de la región. Casi siempre menciono donde es que sé que se usa de determinada manera según mis viajes por Centro y Sur América. 
Con relación a la palabra de este hilo, me dejo llevar por el término original que fue utilizado por toda América para luego sufrir cambios en algunos lugares.


> Jale is the Mexican way of saying hale, which was originally a nautical term for pulling.
> I would use halar if I needed to get across to most of Latin America and jalar if it was directed to Mexicans only.


No es Wa-Wa. Guagua es la manera informal para referirse a un autobús en las Islas Canarias (España) y en Puerto Rico. El servicio de autobus en Puerto Rico la maneja la Autoridad Metropolitana de Autobuses. http://www.dtop.gov.pr/ama/ama.htm 
http://www.canarias7.es/articulo.cfm?id=90108 "Una anciana muere en Albacete atropellada por un camión cuando esperaba la guagua" (Those people in Gran Canarias, Spain will look at you funny if you say Camión meaning Bus)


----------



## lforestier

My curiosity on this term has led me to do further research. This is what I found out.

The original French term, *haler*, meant _*tow a rope or cable*_. This was adopted by the sailors from Spain and was spelled* Hale*. The majority of sailors were from the southern ports of Andalusia where it was and is customary to aspirate the *H*, making it sound like the Spanish *J *or even the English *H.* This word was then spread throughout the Spanish-speaking world by verbal usage. When it reached the areas of Nueva España (Mexico) and Virreinato del Alto Peru, the locals Spanairds, who were mostly related to the government and royalty, favored the Castilian dialect, where the word was transcribed as pronounced, resulting in the spelling of *Jale *with a *J*. 
So, in most areas with heavy Andalusian influence (Caribbean, Rio De La Plata, Spanish Main, etc.) the word was written *Hale* but pronounced* Jale*. The areas of Castilian influence, the word was pronounced the same but written *Jale*. The few areas that adopted the word later used the *Hale* spelling but pronounced it with a silent *H*. Many of those places reserves the use of the word for its original nautical meaning and use *tirar* for *pull.*


----------



## catrina

¡Qué super interesante!

gracias por tan buenas explicaciones
saluds


----------



## Curious Georgie

rcgy said:


> In Lima "tener jale" means "to be attractive to or successful with the opposite sex".
> 
> I'm not sure where the swimming part comes in, but I can assure you that, in Lima, in 99 out of 100 informal contexts where young people are involved, "jale" is the equivalent of Austin Powers's "mojo"


----------



## Curious Georgie

Thank you for this explanation, rcgy!  It makes perfect sense to me now!


----------



## verence

I think nobody has writen the Spain case, so I will:

*Halar *--> Used only in a nautical context, and even in that case I don't think it's used often. "Halar la soga" --> "To haul the rope".
*Jalar *--> Used in a colloquial way, meaning "to eat" or "to gobble" (somebody said it before). "Me voy a jalar un pollo entero" --> "I'm going to eat a whole chicken".


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
In colombian banks -for instance-, you can read "hale (_pull_)" and "empuje (_push_)" from signs on a door telling the people how it should be opened. Although we write "halar", we pronounce /jalar/, that's to say, we aspirate that "h".

Still, we do write "jalar", but in a very colloquial context:
...when the scene is not elegant at all (or if that's what you mean) -> No me jales las mechas (_Don't pull my locks_).
...with a sexual meaning -> = joder = _to have sex. _-> Jalaron toda la noche (_They_ _screwed all night long_).
...refering to an extraordinary performance -> jalarse = _to perform/do well_ -> Se jaló tremendo discurso (_He made/wrote an awesome speech_).

Maybe there's something left that I can't remember right now.

Bye


----------



## rcgy

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> In colombian banks -for instance-, you can read "hale (_pull_)" and "empuje (_push_)" from signs on a door telling the people how it should be opened. Although we write "halar", we pronounce /jalar/, that's to say, we aspirate that "h".


 
In Peruvian banks you can read "jale" on every bank door from Piura to Tacna and over the Andes


----------



## simply-gris

¿En "halar" se pronuncia la "h"?...¿Se pronuncia igual que "jalar" o no? Esa parte no entendí. Si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradeceré.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Creo que depende del contexto: si es formal, mejor no aspirarla; si es informal, aspírala.
Chao


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

lforestier said:
			
		

> *Only in Puerto Rico*, tirarte a alguien is slang for having sex with somebody.


En Chile también.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## verence

simply-gris said:


> ¿En "halar" se pronuncia la "h"?...¿Se pronuncia igual que "jalar" o no? Esa parte no entendí. Si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradeceré.


En España, las escasísimas veces en que se utiliza el verbo "halar", no se debe pronunciar la "h".


----------



## simply-gris

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> Creo que depende del contexto: si es formal, mejor no aspirarla; si es informal, aspírala.
> Chao


 


verence said:


> En España, las escasísimas veces en que se utiliza el verbo "halar", no se debe pronunciar la "h".


 

Ah, bueno. Muchas gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## martihen

Yo siempre he usado la palabra 'jalar' y pensaba que la palabra 'halar' estaba incorrecta.  Al parecer la RAE acepta las dos palabras.  En Guatemala yo he notado que se escribe 'halar' pero se pronuncia como 'jalar'.  Personalmente yo digo 'jalar' asi que he decidido escribirlo de la misma manera.  Me parece incorrecto pronunciar la palabra con 'j' y escribirla con 'h' porque al hacer eso se esta dando a entender que el sonido de la letra 'h' es pronunciado como el de la 'j'.


----------



## secondchances???

por favor ya parenle ala jaladera y tiradera.. Halar para mi es como aspirar aire...
Y soy también del Rico Callao.


----------



## rcgy

No veo lo malo en discutir una variación fonológica que obviamente les interesa a muchas personas. Ambas son correctas en sus respectivos contextos, y es bueno conocer en qué lugares se usa una y en cuáles se usa la otra.

También es cierto que hay muchas variaciones en el territorio peruano. En el norte chico pronuncian la 's' como la 'h' del inglés. Sin embargo, en lo que respecta al uso común en la capital, no encontrarás un solo letrero en toda Lima metropolitana que diga "Hale"


----------



## alfajor

En la Argentina (y me animaría a decir que en Uruguay también, Marcela) *jalar* quiere decir *aspirar Poxi-ran* (pegamento).


----------



## ckarillo

Hola, 

Aunque en Colombia es común encontrar escrito “Hale” o “Halar” yo creería que solo se trata de una costumbre de escritura, porque nadie dice “áleme”, “ale”, “álesela” siempre decimos jalar con J.


----------



## Der Hofnarr

¡Interesante discusión!

Yo no estoy muy seguro, aunque creo que acá se usa "halar". *Piensa*. Sí, definitivamente es "hale la puerta".

Pero en el sentido de masturbarse, siempre he pensado que es "jalar"(sela).

Además, como mencionaron en la 1ra página, acá también se usa para decir que una pareja está en un noviazgo. 

Además (del diccionario de costarriqueñismos de Carlos Gagini):

Ningún costarricense [tico] dice "tirar de un cordón, de las orejas, de un coche, etc." sino _*j*alar _un cordón, orejas, etc. y este verbo ha venido a reemplazar a otros muchos, p. ej. "_jalar_ arena, leña, etc. (acarrear), _jalar_ los carros (arrastrar), _jalar a uno_ (atraerle, engatusarle); te va a _jalar_ el muerto (tirar de los pies), etc.". Pero la acepción más curiosa y a la vez más favorecida es la de _estar en amoríos, ser novios, coquetear,_ o como dicen los periodistas noveleros, _flirtear_: "ella y yo no _jalamos_, está _jalando_ con otro". 

---

Pensándolo bien, acá sí usamos bastante _jalar, _hasta en el sentido de "_jálese _de aquí", o sea "largo" o "fuera" de aquí". 

¡Saludos!

- D.H.

PD: ¡Que bien, por fin pude usar mi diccionario jajaja!


----------



## Der Hofnarr

Además, busqué "*h*alar" y no salía jeje.


----------



## Alief

Esto sera el final: Cojan la palabra , "Jalar" y botenla. Comienzen a utilizar la palabra, "Halar". Si es de que la quieran pronunciar, digan, "Alar", porque la "H" es muda. En el  hospital donde yo trabajaba, siempre avia letreros en cada pared bajo un estacion de alarma, avisandole a la gente lo siguiente:"In case of fire, pull the lever"-----"En caso de juego, Hale la palanca."End of story.


----------



## Alief

Alief said:


> Esto sera el final: Cojan la palabra , "Jalar" y botenla. Comienzen a utilizar la palabra, "Halar". Si es de que la quieran pronunciar, digan, "Alar", porque la "H" es muda. En el  hospital donde yo trabajaba, siempre avia letreros en cada pared bajo un estacion de alarma, avisandole a la gente lo siguiente:"In case of fire, pull the lever"-----"En caso de juego, Hale la palanca."End of story.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Tirar sin embargo tiene una peculiaridad. En el Perú, como dijo un forero, aparte de la connotación sexual en una acepción, es "arrojar algo", es decir "alejarlo de uno", pero si uno dice "tirar de la cuerda", es justamente lo contrario, ahí si significa JALAR (o halar) la cuerda hacia uno.


----------



## Tritón37

Sumamente interesante:



catrina said:


> Hola,
> la primera vez que me topé con halar fué en Panamá, en un letrero en la puerta que decía "hale", pero en Español la h es muda o sea que se lee "alar" no jalar, bueno para una mexicana (jajaja, fué chistosísismo "ale la puerta????). Como ya te comentaron se usa en Colombia también y ahí ya tomaba yo el cuidado de decir "halar"; en fin, yo usaría "jalar"


 
"Halar" también se escribe y pronuncia en Cuba (la "h" es muda). A los que pronuncian "jalar" (pronunciando la "h" como "j") se les considera de bajo nivel educacional (que no llegaron al 6to grado escolar) y por lo tanto que no pudieron aprender bien las reglas fundamentales ortográficas y gramaticales del idioma español.



rcgy said:


> My reaction would have been exactly the same
> 
> Now I know that Panama is like Colombia—my experience had been that Bogota was the only Latin American city where I could say for sure people said *halar* without trying to be pretentious or "sound educated," as some do here in Lima when they go out of their way to pronounce the verb without the [x] or .




También en la mayoría de las ciudades en Cuba. En algunas poblaciones rurales puede que te encuentres personas pronunciándola con "j", pero siempre escrita con "h"; de lo contrario se considera un error ortográfico (o una falta de ortografía, como decimos nosotros). 



rcgy said:


> You may be right!
> ...
> Entonces en rioplatense es *tirar de*... el mapa va creciendo; es bastante interesante ver cómo se va dibujando un mapa dialéctico a medida que vamos agregando testimonios.


 
¡Sumamente interesante! 



rcgy said:


> ...
> Ahora, en un contexto apto para menores, igualmente en Lima el verbo *tirar* ya tiene el significado de *to throw*, así que debe ser común que un limeñito o limeñita que no sepa que *tirar (de)* quiere decir *jalar* le pregunte a su mamá por qué el letrero dice _*throw here*_—como un tío mío, que en paz descanse, que vivió muchos años en Francia; al visitar Estados Unidos por primera vez, no entendía por qué todas las tiendas de ropa o artefactos anunciaban estar sucias por todas partes, jajaja... ¡porque por donde iba veía *sale* escrito en letras enormes! (_*Sale*_ en francés quiere decir *sucio* o *sucia*, mientras que en inglés quiere decir *venta* u *oferta*, dependiendo del contexto.)


 


lforestier said:


> Only in Puerto Rico, *tirarte a alguien* is slang for *having sex with somebody*. But you can use *tire *as *throw (lanzar)*, which is the opposite of *hale*, *pull*.


 
Lo mismo en Cuba: si pones en las puertas un letrero que diga "tire" o "tirar", los "fiñes" (niños, muchachos) ¡no dejarían puertas con cristales sanos! (le "tiran" ...piedras )



laydiC said:


> En Puerto Rico es común también decir Jalar Foriester. Yo siempre pensé que era una manera 'boricua' de decir halar, pero aparentemente esta aceptado por el DRAE y es bastante común en muchos (por no decir todos...) países latinoamericanos.
> 
> incluyo link de Rae.es
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=jalar.


 
Bueno, como yo ya no estudio activamente la gramática española, gracias a este foro me he venido a enterar que escribir "jalar" estaba aceptado por la RAE. Hasta donde yo sabía, en Cuba todo aquel que pronunciara "jalar" (con "j") era considerado de bajo nivel cultural, y si además la escribías con "j" te consideraban casi como analfabeto, como cometer semejante error ortográfico. 



lforestier said:


> ...
> No es Wa-Wa. Guagua es la manera informal para referirse a un autobús en las Islas Canarias (España) y en Puerto Rico. El servicio de autobus en Puerto Rico la maneja la Autoridad Metropolitana de Autobuses. http://www.dtop.gov.pr/ama/ama.htm
> http://www.canarias7.es/articulo.cfm?id=90108 "Una anciana muere en Albacete atropellada por un camión cuando esperaba la guagua" (Those people in Gran Canarias, Spain will look at you funny if you say Camión meaning Bus)


 
¡Exactamente lo mismo en Cuba! 



martihen said:


> ...
> Me parece incorrecto pronunciar la palabra con 'j' y escribirla con 'h' porque al hacer eso se esta dando a entender que el sonido de la letra 'h' es pronunciado como el de la 'j'.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. 



Der Hofnarr said:


> ¡Interesante discusión!
> ...
> Ningún costarricense [tico] dice "tirar de un cordón, de las orejas, de un coche, etc." sino _*j*alar _un cordón, orejas, etc. !


 
En Cuba también decimos "halar las orejas".



Alief said:


> Esto seraá el final: Cojan la palabra , "Jalar" y boótenla. Comienzcen a utilizar la palabra, "Halar". Si es de que la quieraen pronunciar, digan, "HAlar", porque la "H" es muda. En el hospital donde yo trabajaba, siempre avia había letreros en cada pared bajo una estacioón de alarma, avisaándole a la gente lo siguiente:"In case of fire, pull the lever"-----"En caso de jfuego, Hale la palanca."End of story.


 
Yah, end of story.


----------



## Juana Brienza

Marcela said:


> En Uruguay, y me animaría a decir que en Argentina, nadie dice ni jalar ni halar, usamos "tirar de...", y en las puertas: TIRE.


 
Acuerdo completamente. Nunca escuché jalar. En todo caso se usa en inglés directamente ( push -pull suelen decir los carteles de las puertas de bancos, comercios , etc ) o "tire" o "empuje")


----------



## nelliot53

En Puerto Rico usamos "*halar*" cuando hablamos con corrección, pero coloquialmente muchos decimos '*jalar*".


----------



## Csalrais

En Canarias, supongo que por la relación con los países caribeños, se usaba mucho *jalar*. Pero debido a la influencia peninsular, la diferencia entre usos no era tan simple: al hablar con "corrección" se usaba *tirar de*, no *halar, *variante que no he oído utilizar a nadie de mi entorno.

De todos modos, hoy en día es cada vez menos frecuente hoy oir jalar, excepto entre la gente de pueblo (yo mismo, por ejemplo). Esa es al menos mi experiencia.

Y sobre lo del uso de *tirarse a alguien* que mencionaban para Puerto Rico, también se usa en España de manera coloquial para expresar que se han tenido relaciones sexuales con alguien.


----------



## colombianspanish

Yo soy colombiana y siempre he escuchado "jalar", aunque siempre lo he leído "halar". En las puertas de bancos, almacenes, etc. siempre dice "Hale". Los que escriben la palabra con h, ¿también pronuncian "jalar" o "alar"?


----------



## ivb8921

En España, como ya han dicho, apenas se usa "jalar" y menos aún "halar" en el sentido de "tirar de". Sin embargo es muy frecuente su uso (jalar) en el sentido de "correr" o de "comer".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

alfajor said:


> En la Argentina (y me animaría a decir que en Uruguay también, Marcela) *jalar* quiere decir *aspirar Poxi-ran* (pegamento).


Yo no la conocía, lo que no es de extrañar, porque no tengo contacto alguno con ese ambiente, pero sí, veo que es así. Al parecer también se puede jalar gasolina. Se pronuncia como se escribe, con jota.



> Me llamo xxxxx y soy adicto. Durante 23 años, consumí todo lo que se te ocurra: alcohol, marihuana, hongos, nafta, pegamento, ácido, crack, pastillas, cocaína, pasta base (...) Entonces quise probar lo de la nafta. Un día, estando con mi amigo de Montevideo, que tal como me habían garantizado seguía vivo, agarré un bidón de la camioneta de mi padre *y nos pusimos a jalar.* Me pegó. Si olés sin parar empezás a alucinar, a escuchar cosas y yo pensé que eran ciertas, que estaba descubriendo verdades del universo, ​


Fuente


----------



## reikix

Both are valid in spanish, originally it was just "halar" but after some time RAE made jalar a viable word.


----------



## Alec Haskins

There are many intrepretations shown here, and some misleading ones too... But the actual fact is that the only word in the Spanish language that means "pull" is "jalar", with a j, because the other one with an "h" is just the writing on paper of the Central American and Caribbean pronunciation of the letter "j". As to tirar, in the River Plate area we all say tirar now, but even my father used to tell me that when he was a kid, way back in the early twenties, tirar was also used in the sense of "having sex with", and I understand that this is true in many other South American countries, and not just Puerto Rico.

AH


----------



## lforestier

Alec Haskins said:


> There are many intrepretations shown here, and some misleading ones too... But the actual fact is that the only word in the Spanish language that means "pull" is "jalar", with a j, because the other one with an "h" is just the writing on paper of the Central American and Caribbean pronunciation of the letter "j".
> AH


I disagree. In every Spanish dictionary I own, including the Larousse, "Halar" is a very correct term. I went so far and researched in the RAE dictionary and it was in their dictionary much earlier than "Jalar". We can all agree that the more formal term is "tirar" and talk about the variations of spelling and pronunciation. That doesn't mean I can say either word is incorrect. 
About the usage of tirar in Argentina, I once spoke with a retired journalist  in Mendoza that confessed, "Che, yo me tiraba las minas que visitaban la oficina." and I know he wasn't talking about pulling them anywhere.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Es que "tirarse (a alguien)" ni significa lo mismo ni es el mismo verbo que "tirar (de algo)".


----------



## ivb8921

lforestier said:


> I disagree. In every Spanish dictionary I own, including the Larousse, "Halar" is a very correct term. I went so far and researched in the RAE dictionary and it was in their dictionary much earlier than "Jalar". We can all agree that the more formal term is "tirar" and talk about the variations of spelling and pronunciation. That doesn't mean I can say either word is incorrect.
> About the usage of tirar in Argentina, I once spoke with a retired journalist  in Mendoza that confessed, "Che, yo me tiraba ​a las minas que visitaban la oficina." and I know he wasn't talking about pulling them anywhere.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

En el Peru jalar tambien es desaprobar un examen. "Salio jalado"


----------



## Nisie53

The same in Spain with coger; no one thinks twice - other countries; it's a no no! Se dice mucho en España sin pensar - en otros países, no se puede utilizar!


----------



## EddieZumac

Alief said:


> Esto sera el final: Cojan la palabra , "Jalar" y botenla. Comienzen a utilizar la palabra, "Halar". Si es de que la quieran pronunciar, digan, "Alar", porque la "H" es muda. En el  hospital donde yo trabajaba, siempre había letreros en cada pared bajo una estación de alarma, avisándole a la gente lo siguiente:"In case of fire, pull the lever"-----"En caso de fuego, Hale la palanca."End of story.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Alief said:


> Esto sera el final: Cojan la palabra , "Jalar" y botenla. Comienzen a utilizar la palabra, "Halar". Si es de que la quieran pronunciar, digan, "Alar", porque la "H" es muda. En el  hospital donde yo trabajaba, siempre avia letreros en cada pared bajo un estacion de alarma, avisandole a la gente lo siguiente:"In case of fire, pull the lever"-----"En caso de juego, Hale la palanca."End of story.



Eso funcionará en tu pueblo porque en el mío *to pull* significa jalar no halar y acá vivimos un millón doscientos cincuenta mil pelaos.


----------



## carly82

Si quiero decir- pull the truck out of the mud  -  puedo usar "halar"?  Halen el camion....


----------



## Aviador

carly82 said:


> Si quiero decir- pull the truck out of the mud  -  puedo usar "halar"?  Halen el camion....


No tengo experiencia con el verbo _halar_ (ni su variante _jalar_) porque en Chile no se usa. Para significar atraer algo hacia uno con fuerza usamos aquí _tirar de: Tirar del camión para sacarlo del lodo._
En este sentido, es como dice Marcela que es en Uruguay:


Marcela said:


> En Uruguay, y me animaría a decir que en Argentina, nadie dice ni jalar ni halar, usamos "tirar de...", y en las puertas: TIRE.


Así es. Nunca en una puerta en Chile se encuentra un letrero con "Jale", sólo se usa "Tire".



rcgy said:


> ... Entonces en rioplatense es tirar de...


No sólo en el dialecto rioplatense atraer algo hacia uno es _tirar_, también en España y Chile.


Sólo desde hace muy poco tiempo he comenzado a oír a algunos en Chile usar la variante _jalar_ con el único y específico significado de consumir drogas. Alfajor dice que en Argentina es así también:


alfajor said:


> En la Argentina (y me animaría a decir que en Uruguay también, Marcela) jalar quiere decir aspirar Poxi-ran (pegamento).


----------

